# NEW ROADSTER WIRE WHEELS ALL CHROME 100 SPOKES IN THE BOX



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

I HAVE 3 BRAND NEW ROADSTER WIRE WHEELS ALL CHROME 100 SPOKES JUST RIMS ONLY THESE YOU CAN USE ANY UNIVERSAL KNOCK OFFS OR ADAPTERS
































































ROADSTER ON THE HUB


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

RODSTER D'S


----------



## DJLATINPRODIGY (Jun 20, 2013)

how much will they fit a 68 buick skylark custom 4 door rear axle a little longer then 2 door just want to make sure


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Wonder if gold rush would have the matching wheel...


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

nice too bad you only got 3


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP ARE IF ANYONE HAS THE MISSING ONE


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP MAKE AN OFFER


----------



## a415er4life (Feb 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

what you looking to get


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

550.00 plus shipping


----------

